
Stanford theoretical physicist Shoucheng Zhang dies at 55 - sudoaptget
https://news.stanford.edu/2018/12/06/shoucheng-zhang-obituary/
======
sudoaptget
Zhang was a rare theorist who concerned himself with the implications of his
abstract ideas about new quantum states of matter on experiments and future
technologies.

